# Slow start



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Well I don't know what I did to the fish gods but I hope soon they show some mercy on me I fished all morning on Friday for Stripers and I didn't get anything  I will try again Saturday and Sunday


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings David!

Should of stuck with the flatties!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey Jake 


The flaties are doing better but I figured I have to but my time in and that's what I'm doing I hope this weekend I at least get a throw back I'm also using lures that I never used before which might be a mistake but it's early and time is on my side.


----------



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

David,

Just a friendly hello and an update.

Tog: starting to bite. 
I'm going on a boat for them on sunday out of Mt. Sinai - north shore LI. 
On saturday, surfcasting south shore of LI for tog. 
Inshore tog has started spawning in the shallow pieces and jetties.

Reminder: Please reel slow, don't give them the bends. If you get a girl full of roe, please consider throwing her back, carefully.

Bass: Will be surfcasting for them on the north shore still. The migratory fish still haven't made it up here yet. Another two weeks and they should be here in numbers. 

We got screwed with fluke regs this year.  

On a brighter note, I finally got my beach buggy! So I'll see you in the suds around demo and sore thumb!

Vince


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks for the reminder always good to have a friendly reminder and going for Tog on the boat next weekend was hoping to have caught a Stripers by now but I might a little early and good luck with the buggy


----------

